# Five Reasons Why Cats are Inferior to Dogs



## longknife

By John Hawkins @ Rightwingnews blog

1. Dogs are smarter than cats
2. Dogs love you  cats could care less.
3. Dogs are better pets.
4. Dogs are happy and fun. Cats...
5. Cats would murder you if they could
6. 
*I couldn't agree more*. See what you think @ PJ Lifestyle » 5 Reasons Cats Are Inferior to Dogs In Every Way


----------



## TheOldSchool

Yup couldn't agree more.  I once heard a joke that went something like:

How a dog thinks - This human feeds me and provides shelter and love; they must be a god!
How a cat thinks - This human feeds me and provides shelter and love; _*I*_ must be a god!


----------



## slackjawed

I have both dogs and cats. They all are treated better than I am, by me of course.
The dogs are mine.
I am the cats human......


----------



## TheOldSchool

slackjawed said:


> I have both dogs and cats. They all are treated better than I am, by me of course.
> The dogs are mine.
> I am the cats human......


----------



## longknife

I have a bowl of nutritious food set out for my Chihuahua.

Does she eat it? Only when we don't give her scraps of OUR food!


----------



## rightwinger

A dog actually knows its name and will come when called


----------



## CMike

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo]The Mean Kitty Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have five dogs and seven cats.  This didn't really happen on purpose.  Anyway, if I had to choose, I'd choose dogs.  But I do have a couple of cats that I like better than a couple of the dogs.

But, overall, I don't see a lot of cats in my future, whereas I can't imagine not having a dog.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

rightwinger said:


> A dog actually knows its name and will come when called



Actually, rightwinger, I do have cats who know their name and a couple who will actually come when called.  But all of them come when I call them in at night.

You see, I cat-proofed my fence so the cats can't get out of my yard, and in the summer I'll leave the patio door open so they can go in and out as they please when I'm home.  But when it's bed time, I call them to come in, and they all do.  It's funny, they're like a bunch of cows coming back to the barn. : )


----------



## TheOldSchool

My dog pooped in the kitchen an hour ago.  Still like her more than any cat.


----------



## slackjawed

My cats all know their names, come when they are called, if they feel like it.
two of three of my cats will fetch if the toy is small enough to put in their mouth. One of my cats has learned from the dogs to make a noise that sounds a lot like a bark......


----------



## PredFan

A cat saved my life when I was an infant. I was born in Texas and the cat we had killed a scorpion in my crib. Since then I've always had at least one cat.

I don't like dogs, not much at all.

5 reasons I hate dogs:

1. They smell. I can smell a dog in a house the minute I step inside.
2. The big ones often drool, yuck!
3. They demand attention, you need to walk them, etc.
4. They bark.
5. They try to lick your face. Again, yuck!

5 great things about cats:

1. They are independent.
2. They hunt, it's cool to watch.
3. They are clean.
4. They go outside and entertain themselves.
5. They keep rodents away.


----------



## PredFan

slackjawed said:


> My cats all know their names, come when they are called, if they feel like it.
> two of three of my cats will fetch if the toy is small enough to put in their mouth. One of my cats has learned from the dogs to make a noise that sounds a lot like a bark......



The current cat that I have is a Russian Blue. He's the biggest cat I've ever seen outside a zoo. He can stand on his hind legs and open doors.


----------



## PredFan

I once had a cat I named Fred the Battle Cat. He was an ugly assed mixed Tom Cat. He did have the biggest shoulders and thickest neck of any cat I've ever seen. He would hang out at the house for a few days straight and then be gone a couple of days. He'd come back bleeding and cut up. Then he'd stay at the house, eat sleep, heal up, and be gone again. Only to come back tore up again. He had the scars to attest to his battles.

One day, he never came back.


----------



## WillowTree

There is indisputable proof that CATS are smarter than dogs. Wanna know what it izzz? Well I'll tell ya.



*You don't ever see a CAT eating dog shit. *


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq8nYgnE93Y]The difference between dogs and cats  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan

With few exceptions, I've never named a cat. They are either Cat, or Kitty, or The Cat, etc.

They most always came when I called them.


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> A dog actually knows its name and will come when called




My cat always knows and will come when I call his name! 

I adore dogs, always  had one in my life ... this is the first time I own a cat and I love him too!

Both, cats and dogs are intelligent and loving in their own ways.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> My dog pooped in the kitchen an hour ago.  Still like her more than any cat.



Cats are born housebroken. 

===

Actually, it makes no sense to say one is smarter than the other. They're different. Those differences appeal to different people for different reasons. 

Both need and deserve our protection and care. 

I would  like to see cats get the same legal standing and legal protection dogs enjoy. 

We didn't always have leash laws or require dogs to be kept inside fences. They ran loose and the result was disease (including rabies) and early death. Cats don't need to roam and actually live longer healthier lives if they're kept inside. 

If you don't want to deal with litter boxes, build a simple "run". Basically, a yard inside your yard, its an enclosed area where your cat(s) can come and go. 

In the past, I've had runs with a cat door so my cats could come and go and they loved it. I can't do that now because I live in an area where "bobcat fever" (cytauxzoonosis) is common. We've seen bobcats in our yard and our cats are at high risk for the disease. So, no more cat run and ours are inside 24/7.


----------



## Politico

Cats are smarter than dogs.


----------



## squeeze berry

we have a lot of cats.

The neighbors fuss, but the cats kill the copperheads and rattlesnakes. 

The snakes are scarce around here now ,something the neighbors don't quite understand.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have both and dogs are easier to train but I'm not sure if that makes them smarter or more eager to please than cats.


----------



## ima

With cats, you don't have to constantly have hot dog turds in your hand. Case closed. Cats win.


----------



## April




----------



## April

I have both...an American Pit (Chula) and a "Pitten" (my cat Loco) Loco thinks he's a dog, we got him when he was just 3 weeks old, yet he was eating solids and drinking milk (kitten formula) on his own...Chula mothered him and...well...he thinks he's part pit, that's where "Pitten" came from, my daughter came up with that one..LOL.
He even eats her dog food...though he has plenty of cat food served everyday.
He's nutz...sometimes, I think he's on crack the way he zips around the house in the middle of the night.
 He makes "friends" with the mice that have moved in for the winter...a few weeks ago my cousin calls me into the living room and tells me the cat is chasing a mouse...no, he was actually "playing" with it...and the mouse? The mouse was playing back! My phone was DEAD at the time so I could not vid it...but it was the most bizarre thing I had ever seen between a house cat and a mouse...Loco would catch it and gently hold him in his mouth...then would let the mouse go...the mouse would run off, then turn around and come back and would jump up at Loco like "come on MF.. let's go"...they did this for about an hour and then Loco just let him go...and the mouse just ran back into the old vent. 
Now, he sits and waits by the old vents for the mouse to come out to play...


----------



## April

WillowTree said:


> There is indisputable proof that CATS are smarter than dogs. Wanna know what it izzz? Well I'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't ever see a CAT eating dog shit. *



LOL...why? My dog does that, and it grosses me out everytime I see her do that! WHY? Why do dogs eat cat shit? And puke for that matter?


----------



## rightwinger

There is an old joke...

What do you call a dog with no legs?
It doesn't matter, he is not going to come anyway

Same applies to cats


----------



## ima

I had a dog once, it had no legs, so every morning I'd take it out for a drag.


----------



## April

Why do dogs roll in shit?


----------



## Esmeralda

longknife said:


> By John Hawkins @ Rightwingnews blog
> 
> 1. Dogs are smarter than cats
> 2. Dogs love you &#8211; cats could care less.
> 3. Dogs are better pets.
> 4. Dogs are happy and fun. Cats...
> 5. Cats would murder you if they could
> 6.
> _I couldn't agree more_. See what you think @ PJ Lifestyle » 5 Reasons Cats Are Inferior to Dogs In Every Way



I don't understand why people who love animals want to differentiate which animal is better. I love both cats and dogs. I don't think we can determine which is smarter, the cat or the dog. I do know my cat loved me as much as the dog did. That cat loved the dog too. They were best friends. Cats are just as good pets but in a different way. My cat was happy and fun, albeit moody too....that just made him more interesting. He seemed to have a more complex personality than the dog. No way would my cat murder me or anyone. He would not be interested in going to that much trouble over anything. 

I miss them both so much. 

One day, I'll have another cat and dog. They really enrich your life.


----------



## Esmeralda

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have both and dogs are easier to train but I'm not sure if that makes them smarter or more eager to please than cats.



But cats you can train to use the litter box.  That's really a plus for cats.


----------



## Bill Angel

In an urban environment people have to take their dogs out for a walk to a park or a vacant lot to let them poop and then clean up the poop with a plastic bag. No one has to provide that service for their cats.


----------



## ima

A wet cat smell doesn't want to make you barf.


----------



## WillowTree

AngelsNDemons said:


> Why do dogs roll in shit?



mine loves to roll on dead frogs.


----------



## ima

Cats don't constantly blow bad breath on you.


----------



## sitarro

PredFan said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats all know their names, come when they are called, if they feel like it.
> two of three of my cats will fetch if the toy is small enough to put in their mouth. One of my cats has learned from the dogs to make a noise that sounds a lot like a bark......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current cat that I have is a Russian Blue. He's the biggest cat I've ever seen outside a zoo. He can stand on his hind legs and open doors.
Click to expand...


I had a Russian Blue 15 years ago, her name was Spriggins and was a badass. I lived on 93 acres and she would go out when she wanted. She would scratch the door every night at  12:30 to go out and would be back at 6:30 each morning, you could set your watch by her timing. She would always have a fresh kill on the doorstep.  Moles, Flying Squirrels, mice and rats..... I would bag them up and throw them in the freezer. I worked with a wild bird rehab group and was raising a Barn Owl, I was successful because of Spriggs, the owl got the nutrient he needed to grow and nourish his bones. I kept him through his first molt and released him on the property. I was on the phone one day when sprigging came in with a bunny she was dragging like a lion with an antelope, it was still warm. Great cat, I had her for sixteen years until I was out of town and my parents came by to check on my Afghan Hound Sitarra, that's him in the left corner of the page. They didn't like cats and didn't notice when Spriggs snuck out. She was killed by a Copperhead that stuck her in the belly, a neighbor who was a veterinarian assistant found her and there was nothing that could be done. I think of her often.


----------



## sitarro

Esmeralda said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have both and dogs are easier to train but I'm not sure if that makes them smarter or more eager to please than cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But cats you can train to use the litter box.  That's really a plus for cats.
Click to expand...


Cats instinctively know how to use a litter box, you have to train them to use a toilet.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvyjZIDuzEM]Marmalade The Cat Uses The Toilet And Flushes When He Is Done!! - YouTube[/ame]


teach a dog to do that.


----------



## yidnar

if i walk into a filthy house that smells of cat piss i know the owner is probably a libb.


----------



## gallantwarrior

AngelsNDemons said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is indisputable proof that CATS are smarter than dogs. Wanna know what it izzz? Well I'll tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't ever see a CAT eating dog shit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...why? My dog does that, and it grosses me out everytime I see her do that! WHY? Why do dogs eat cat shit? And puke for that matter?
Click to expand...


We call it kitty rocha at my place and the dog has the nastiest stink-breath known to mankind.


----------



## ima

When I see someone with a dog, i know they like to hold hot dog turds in their hand.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ima said:


> A wet cat smell doesn't want to make you barf.


The smell in a cat owners home makes one want to barf.

And any cat owner who says their house doesn't stink, is full o' shit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ima said:


> A wet cat smell doesn't want to make you barf.



When you wash your dog give them a final rinse with vinegar,let it sit a minute or so then rinse well.  It smells at the time but once dry you don't smell anything.  No 'wet dog' smell and no vinegar and it last for quite some time too.


----------



## Claudette

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I have five dogs and seven cats.  This didn't really happen on purpose.  Anyway, if I had to choose, I'd choose dogs.  But I do have a couple of cats that I like better than a couple of the dogs.
> 
> But, overall, I don't see a lot of cats in my future, whereas I can't imagine not having a dog.



I agree. While I haven't had a cat in decades I would never wish harm to come to one. They aren't my favorite animal. 

A dog however is. I will always have dogs in my life. I currently have four. Everyone a pound puppy. Just great getting home and being greeted by the gang.


----------



## Zoom-boing

This is hilarious.  Watch it.

Cat-Friend vs Dog-Friend - YouTube


----------



## Zoom-boing

I grew up with cats but always, always, always wanted a dog.  Lassie anyone?  Finally got Penny about ten years ago and she is the best!  Had Shadow (the cat) but when he was about five we got Penny.  Both are spca adopted.  Finally convinced the hubs that another dog was a good idea and ended up with Dio(gi) about a year and a half ago. Another spca rescue.  Last summer discovered kittens born under our shed, took them when they were about 6 weeks old and ended up keeping one.  Finn(ick) is a hoot!  He was raised with the dogs and Dio is quite the quirky dog ... I think Finn thinks he's part dog.  He fetches (he LOVES to play with straws.  Had a cat named Eric the Cat who also fetched) and when we call the dogs for their dinner Finn comes running in and often nudges Penny out of the way and tries to eat her food.  Dio got smart and just growls so Finn leaves his bowl alone.  Shadow hates Finn and we haven't figured out exactly what to do about that.  Finn just wants to play but Shadow will have none of it.  

I don't think dogs are smarter than cats or cats are smarter than dogs, they are just different.  I love them all!


----------



## ima

I live in the woods. Cats are good for keeping the rodents and birds away from your house (birds will crap all over the place given the chance). Dogs bark, which is useless, except to drive everyone crazy.


----------



## sitarro

I have three cats that I adopted from Petsmart, one is 14 and was depressed after one he was raised with died so I adopted 2 brothers last year. The one in the middle is the older guy.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

sitarro said:


> I have three cats that I adopted from Petsmart, one is 14 and was depressed after one he was raised with died so I adopted 2 brothers last year. The one in the middle is the older guy.



Awesome, a trio of black cats!  

I have five dogs (two Dobermans, one minpin, one minpin mix and one Chinese Sharpei) and seven cats (one Abyssinian, one silver-shaded Persian, two orange tabbies, one orange Maine coon, one calico and one long-haired black cat similar to yours).

The two Dobermans, the Abyssinian cat and the Persian cat were all "on-purpose" pets.  The rest are all rescues.  The Inn is full!!!


----------



## sitarro

Kooshdakhaa said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three cats that I adopted from Petsmart, one is 14 and was depressed after one he was raised with died so I adopted 2 brothers last year. The one in the middle is the older guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, a trio of black cats!
> 
> I have five dogs (two Dobermans, one minpin, one minpin mix and one Chinese Sharpei) and seven cats (one Abyssinian, one silver-shaded Persian, two orange tabbies, one orange Maine coon, one calico and one long-haired black cat similar to yours).
> 
> The two Dobermans, the Abyssinian cat and the Persian cat were all "on-purpose" pets.  The rest are all rescues.  The Inn is full!!!
Click to expand...


Abyssinians are one of my favorites, very intelligent. I had one of those and a Somali that I adopted from a rescue group in Colorado. The Somali was in love with my Afghan Hound, I have a shot of them cheek to cheek somewhere. Love the Maine Coons also. I had a White Chinchilla Persian 35 years ago, had a normal nose and was beautiful. He made the sound of an Ewok when he entered a room. Every cat and dog I've had, had totally different personalities. Like these three in the picture, the one on the right knows exactly what come here means and spends most of his time around me. The one on the left is very shy but can be vicious fighting with his brother. The one in the center has always been an unpredictable badass loner.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I've had cats and dogs all my life.  I like cats better because they are more "portable" and less labor intense than dogs.  I have a pile of adopted cats right now, a tiny miniature dachsund who the cats treat like one of them.  It's a hoot when one of the cats tackles and pins the dog and starts to tongue bathe her within an inch of her canine life.  My other dog is a working dog who protects my livestock from roaming dogs, wolves and bears.  It's funny, that dog wouldn't come in the house on a bet.  She doesn't like being confined at all and I usually have to transport her in the stock trailer with her "pack-mates".
Of all the cats I've owned, two of the coolest were a Manx who would ride in my backpack on the bicycle.  He and I did hospice visits.  The other was a Siamese who also rode in a backpack, but only after he got tired of hiking.  He used to go hiking all over with me, never needed a leash, either.


----------



## April

sitarro said:


> I have three cats that I adopted from Petsmart, one is 14 and was depressed after one he was raised with died so I adopted 2 brothers last year. The one in the middle is the older guy.



They're beautiful...

I had a all black female, Gabriella (Gabby)...she passed last summer. She was the sweetest thing..very affectionate and loving. And smart. I miss her, deeply.

I am thinking of adopting another cat...we have Loco (our nutty cat that acts like he's on crack) and a dog, Chula...but, they prefer my daughter over me, so I want 'my own' kitty...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Never had cats, I hate cats....nothing but overgrown rats....they should just be called "crats"

I love dogs, and have had a few over the years.

Chipper....Our old english sheepdog that we had as kids

Reggie....My dobie/lab that definitely had a mind of his own.....Great dog

Roz...my dobie that I got to keep Reggie company while I was at work.....Great dog

Roxie.....my beautiful pure black lab, that was my first dog I got after Reggie, and then Roz, both passed away.....Great dog, who was most definitely a daddy's girl.

Lucy....Our current dog, and the first my wife and I adopted from a rescue...She's a rare, chocolate and tan Cocker Spaniel who is like our third daughter, and is attached to my hip, definitely one of the smartest dogs i've ever known...Seriously, she's like a human.....I love that dog!

Bottom line, Dogs rock!....And are most definitely mans best friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior

My Pyrenees is named Roxie, short for Roxanne.  When my daughter gave her to me as a birthday gift, I teased that I was going to call her "Fluffie".  My daughter considered that inappropriate so I had to come up with a better alternative.  Since Roxie has a job, she had to be one of a select number of breeds suited for that job.  She does her job well, too.  It's so cool, seeing her lying in a heap of kids that are using her as a playground.


----------



## Politico

Wicked Jester said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> And any cat owner who says their house doesn't stink, is full o' shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any cat owner whose house stinks is a lazy ass who doesn't deserve them. My house smells like nothing unless I am smoking a fine cigar rolled on the thigh of a Dominican slave boy.
Click to expand...


----------



## gallantwarrior

Politico said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> And any cat owner who says their house doesn't stink, is full o' shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any cat owner whose house stinks is a lazy ass who doesn't deserve them. My house smells like nothing unless I am smoking a fine cigar rolled on the thigh of a Dominican slave boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a Dominican slave boy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wicked Jester

gallantwarrior said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any cat owner whose house stinks is a lazy ass who doesn't deserve them. My house smells like nothing unless I am smoking a fine cigar rolled on the thigh of a Dominican slave boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Dominican slave boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> I was thinkin' the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

gallantwarrior said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any cat owner whose house stinks is a lazy ass who doesn't deserve them. My house smells like nothing unless I am smoking a fine cigar rolled on the thigh of a Dominican slave boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Dominican slave boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## Politico

No unfortunately the basement is alrready filled with sweatshop workers.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno...................I've lived my whole life in the military, and I can tell you one thing.

Cats are easier to have around than dogs.  Cats can amuse themselves and be okay when they're alone.  Dogs can't.

Dogs need to be walked, unless they're kept outside.

Cats can make do with a litter box.

My favorite dog?  Well.................I actually had 2, and both were named by my Aunt Sandy and her family before PC came along.  One was a black lab mixed with an Irish setter named "******" and the other was a greyhound mix with something else that was named "Ringer".  Both dogs would defend anyone in the family to the death. 

However................they needed at least 10 acres to roam around in.

My best cat?  He was one that I saw born in my own house, and I'd taken him into my own hands as soon as he was born.  He was a big black mean cat that I called Cement.  Not only did he like to get stoned, but he was the baddest cat in the whole neighborhood.  8 inches tall at the shoulder, with big paws and 1/2 inch claws.  Meanest sucker you ever saw, but if you were around me, the coolest cat that could ever be.

My choice between the two?  I just want a companion who will help out with keeping the property safe.  ****** and Ringer did it, and so did Cement.

It doesn't matter what form they are, either cat or dog, it just matters if they make you feel good and protected.

All my pets have done that.


----------



## ima

My cats have never tried to dry hump my leg.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ima said:


> My cats have never tried to dry hump my leg.



Eric the Cat, who was neutered as a kitten, used to dry hump the blanket on my bed.


----------



## ima

Zoom-boing said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats have never tried to dry hump my leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric the Cat, who was neutered as a kitten, used to dry hump the blanket on my bed.
Click to expand...


He probably only had phantom ball itch. Eunuchs don't hump.


----------



## longknife

As the one who started this thread, it's only fair that I comment.

One of my earliest memories was lying in a bassinet in my grandmother's back yard looking up at her fig tree. A big, black nose came over the rim, followed by a big, slurpy tongue belonging to a brown, white, and black Cocker Spaniel. Cleo had two brothers that stood guard over me.

Another was a deaf Dalmatian who obeyed hand signals. Buddy of mine and I walked somewhere and she went with us. She'd learned that we would go to the middle of the street crossing to check for traffic and would then signal her to come. We got three blocks away before realizing she wasn't with us. We turned around and there she was, sitting on the corner way back there eagerly waiting for us. And then, she wouldn't budge until we went all the way back and were in the middle of the street.

Oh yeah - also had a Siamese that was the most ferocious watch cat in the world. Called her Cloi.


----------



## ima

My cats don't drool on the carpets.


----------



## sitarro

Pound for pound a cat will destroy almost any dog. You have a 150 pound Rot, he gets too go up against a adult male puma.......good luck with that. A Pit Bull would have to fight a Bobcat, shredded eyes before one bite could take place.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

ima said:


> My cats don't drool on the carpets.



Neither do my dogs.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

sitarro said:


> Pound for pound a cat will destroy almost any dog. You have a 150 pound Rot, he gets too go up against a adult male puma.......good luck with that. A Pit Bull would have to fight a Bobcat, shredded eyes before one bite could take place.



Rhodesian ridgebacks are used to hunt lions.  Apparently they don't fear big cats.  

But in general, you are correct.  Pound for pound, the cat is more deadly.  There are, of course, exceptions to every rule.


----------



## ima

My cats don't drag their asshole across the carpets.


----------



## longknife

ima said:


> My cats don't drag their asshole across the carpets.


----------



## Esmeralda

Kooshdakhaa said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats don't drool on the carpets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do my dogs.
Click to expand...


My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mine sure does like to raid the cat boxes.  Doesn't even wait until the cats are finished, sometimes.


----------



## ima

My cats don't bark all day at nothing.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ima said:


> My cats don't bark all day at nothing.



Maybe not your cat.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps]Cat gets caught barking by a human and resumes meowing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

My cats have never run out into the street and gotten hit by a car. My only dog did, though.


----------



## waltky

Grumpy cat...

Oh No They Didn't! - Grumpy Cat Pamprrrrrd At Friskies Photo Shoot


----------



## ima

My cats will never be as stupid as a dog.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Esmeralda said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats don't drool on the carpets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do my dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.
Click to expand...


My two female Dobemans have never humped anything, dragged their ass on the carpet or drooled on the carpet.  They are magnificent creatures, far outshining any cat I've ever owned.  And I currently have seven cats, by the way.

The Chinese sharpei I rescued off the street drags her ass on the carpet and drools.   Thankfully, she doesn't hump anything.  I don't like her much, but like I said I rescued her off the street.  No one else was bothering to help her.  If I had to choose between her and my cats, though, I would pick any one of my cats over her.   

Both my male minpin and my female minpin mix do hump things.  They are both rescues, both fixed. They also drag their butts on the carpet occasionally, though not nearly as much as the sharpei.  They do not drool.

So it depends on the dog.  

None of my dogs puke as much as the cats do.  Nor do they make a point of walking across my path when I'm coming down the stairs or rushing about doing chores.  Nor do they jump on me in the middle of the night and give me an anxiety attack.  Nor do they get up on the kitchen counters and the dining table.

: )


----------



## gallantwarrior

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My two female Dobemans have never humped anything, dragged their ass on the carpet or drooled on the carpet.  They are magnificent creatures, far outshining any cat I've ever owned.  And I currently have seven cats, by the way.
> 
> The Chinese sharpei I rescued off the street drags her ass on the carpet and drools.   Thankfully, she doesn't hump anything.  I don't like her much, but like I said I rescued her off the street.  No one else was bothering to help her.  If I had to choose between her and my cats, though, I would pick any one of my cats over her.
> 
> Both my male minpin and my female minpin mix do hump things.  They are both rescues, both fixed. They also drag their butts on the carpet occasionally, though not nearly as much as the sharpei.  They do not drool.
> 
> So it depends on the dog.
> 
> None of my dogs puke as much as the cats do.  Nor do they make a point of walking across my path when I'm coming down the stairs or rushing about doing chores.  Nor do they jump on me in the middle of the night and give me an anxiety attack.  Nor do they get up on the kitchen counters and the dining table.
> 
> : )
Click to expand...


Have you tried expressing your butt-dragging dogs' anal glands?


----------



## ima

My cats don't chew rubber toys.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My two female Dobemans have never humped anything, dragged their ass on the carpet or drooled on the carpet.  They are magnificent creatures, far outshining any cat I've ever owned.  And I currently have seven cats, by the way.
> 
> The Chinese sharpei I rescued off the street drags her ass on the carpet and drools.   Thankfully, she doesn't hump anything.  I don't like her much, but like I said I rescued her off the street.  No one else was bothering to help her.  If I had to choose between her and my cats, though, I would pick any one of my cats over her.
> 
> Both my male minpin and my female minpin mix do hump things.  They are both rescues, both fixed. They also drag their butts on the carpet occasionally, though not nearly as much as the sharpei.  They do not drool.
> 
> So it depends on the dog.
> 
> None of my dogs puke as much as the cats do.  Nor do they make a point of walking across my path when I'm coming down the stairs or rushing about doing chores.  Nor do they jump on me in the middle of the night and give me an anxiety attack.  Nor do they get up on the kitchen counters and the dining table.
> 
> : )
Click to expand...


Want to know how to keep your cats from jumping up on the counters and dining table?

Get a squirt gun.  Entertaining for you, and it teaches the cat to not jump on things in a very gentle manner, because the worst that happens to them is they get wet.

Trust me, it works, I've trained many a cat that way.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

gallantwarrior said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two female Dobemans have never humped anything, dragged their ass on the carpet or drooled on the carpet.  They are magnificent creatures, far outshining any cat I've ever owned.  And I currently have seven cats, by the way.
> 
> The Chinese sharpei I rescued off the street drags her ass on the carpet and drools.   Thankfully, she doesn't hump anything.  I don't like her much, but like I said I rescued her off the street.  No one else was bothering to help her.  If I had to choose between her and my cats, though, I would pick any one of my cats over her.
> 
> Both my male minpin and my female minpin mix do hump things.  They are both rescues, both fixed. They also drag their butts on the carpet occasionally, though not nearly as much as the sharpei.  They do not drool.
> 
> So it depends on the dog.
> 
> None of my dogs puke as much as the cats do.  Nor do they make a point of walking across my path when I'm coming down the stairs or rushing about doing chores.  Nor do they jump on me in the middle of the night and give me an anxiety attack.  Nor do they get up on the kitchen counters and the dining table.
> 
> : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you tried expressing your butt-dragging dogs' anal glands?
Click to expand...


Hi, gallantwarrior!  No, I haven't tried expressing their anal glands.  The butt-dragging is not happening that often, and my vet tells me they will drag their butts if they have an itchy butt.  The Sharpei does it the most, and Sharpeis are known for having skin problems, etc.  So I think it's just an itchy butt.  Thank God, I've never had to express an anal gland yet!


----------



## ima

My cats don't chase cars.

Btw, have cats won yet?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Like there was ever any contest?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Do cats lead the blind?  Do cats work in search and rescue?  Do cats work as police cats?  Do cats guard homes and businesses?  Do cats herd sheep and cattle?  Do cats carry stuff for their owners?  Do cats pull sleds or carts?  Do cats predict seisures in children?  Can cats smell cancer?  Do cats act as personal guardians?  Do cats serve in the military?  Do cats sniff out bombs and drugs?  Have cats earned the title of "Man's Best Friend"?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

ima said:


> My cats will never be as stupid as a dog.



Dogs are stupid?  Really?  

Watch Extremely Smart Dog Video | Break.com


----------



## ima

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Do cats lead the blind?  Do cats work in search and rescue?  Do cats work as police cats?  Do cats guard homes and businesses?  Do cats herd sheep and cattle?  Do cats carry stuff for their owners?  Do cats pull sleds or carts?  Do cats predict seisures in children?  Can cats smell cancer?  Do cats act as personal guardians?  Do cats serve in the military?  Do cats sniff out bombs and drugs?  Have cats earned the title of "Man's Best Friend"?



Proving once again how dumb dogs are, they'll sniff anyone's butt for a treat. Cats are too smart to be used by humans in those manners.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Do cats lead the blind?  Do cats work in search and rescue?  Do cats work as police cats?  Do cats guard homes and businesses?  Do cats herd sheep and cattle?  Do cats carry stuff for their owners?  Do cats pull sleds or carts?  Do cats predict seisures in children?  Can cats smell cancer?  Do cats act as personal guardians?  Do cats serve in the military?  Do cats sniff out bombs and drugs?  Have cats earned the title of "Man's Best Friend"?



Cats have more self-respect than to grovel and slather.


----------



## ima

Also, dogs can't purr.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dog have owners.

Cats have staff.

Dogs are happy to please you.

Cats aren't happy unless you're pleasing THEM.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ima said:


> Also, dogs can't purr.



You know, I just met a pug who "purred" while I was petting her.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

gallantwarrior said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogs can't purr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I just met a pug who "purred" while I was petting her.
Click to expand...


Hehe.  Maybe she knew you preferred cats and was pretending to be a cat so you'd like her!


----------



## gallantwarrior

I don't dislike dogs, I just like cats better.


----------



## ima

I've never had to poop-n'-scoop my cat, they don't shit where I walk.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Lipush

LOL. That's pic is hilarious.

I'll vote for dogs anytime


----------



## ima

Lipush said:


> LOL. That's pic is hilarious.
> 
> I'll vote for dogs anytime



So you like having hot dog turds in your hand every day? Or do you not have poop-n-scoop laws in Israel? (Which wouldn't surprise me, )


----------



## ima

Cats wash themselves, dogs just drag their ass across your carpet for a good wipe.


----------



## 007

PredFan said:


> A cat saved my life when I was an infant. I was born in Texas and the cat we had killed a scorpion in my crib. Since then I've always had at least one cat.
> 
> I don't like dogs, not much at all.
> 
> 5 reasons I hate dogs:
> 
> 1. They smell. I can smell a dog in a house the minute I step inside.
> 2. The big ones often drool, yuck!
> 3. They demand attention, you need to walk them, etc.
> 4. They bark.
> 5. They try to lick your face. Again, yuck!
> 
> 5 great things about cats:
> 
> 1. They are independent.
> 2. They hunt, it's cool to watch.
> 3. They are clean.
> 4. They go outside and entertain themselves.
> 5. They keep rodents away.


One of the places I lived in Apache Juntion/Phoenix, AZ had scorp's in it, and my cat killed a couple. I'd let him sleep on my bed because he'd see them if they ever climbed up on it. He woke me up twice in that bedroom before I finally moved out. Once he cornered a Scorpion by the dresser, and another time he was chasing an ultra fast moving spider called a Fox Scorpion. I got stung in that house too by a Scorpion that crawled up my chair and was crawling up my back. It stung my finger when I brushed it off. I got a little concerned and called the paramedics. At it turns out I must be one of the few that's immune to Scorpion stings. But the medics told me cats were the best defense anyone could have to scorpions because they also are immune to the sting, and will usually kill them.

The cat I have now came crawling out of the weeds late one night at a camp fire I was having. She was starved and smelled the hotdogs cooking. She was super tiny and young but ate two whole hotdogs. She still isn't very big, but another thing about cats, I filled her a new liter box with cat liter, she smelled it, jump in and took a leak. Dogs on the other hand shit and piss all over the house long before they're trained to shit and piss outside.


----------



## earlycuyler

007 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat saved my life when I was an infant. I was born in Texas and the cat we had killed a scorpion in my crib. Since then I've always had at least one cat.
> 
> I don't like dogs, not much at all.
> 
> 5 reasons I hate dogs:
> 
> 1. They smell. I can smell a dog in a house the minute I step inside.
> 2. The big ones often drool, yuck!
> 3. They demand attention, you need to walk them, etc.
> 4. They bark.
> 5. They try to lick your face. Again, yuck!
> 
> 5 great things about cats:
> 
> 1. They are independent.
> 2. They hunt, it's cool to watch.
> 3. They are clean.
> 4. They go outside and entertain themselves.
> 5. They keep rodents away.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the places I lived in Apache Juntion/Phoenix, AZ had scorp's in it, and my cat killed a couple. I'd let him sleep on my bed because he'd see them if they ever climbed up on it. He woke me up twice in that bedroom before I finally moved out. Once he cornered a Scorpion by the dresser, and another time he was chasing an ultra fast moving spider called a Fox Scorpion. I got stung in that house too by a Scorpion that crawled up my chair and was crawling up my back. It stung my finger when I brushed it off. I got a little concerned and called the paramedics. At it turns out I must be one of the few that's immune to Scorpion stings. But the medics told me cats were the best defense anyone could have to scorpions because they also are immune to the sting, and will usually kill them.
> 
> The cat I have now came crawling out of the weeds late one night at a camp fire I was having. She was starved and smelled the hotdogs cooking. She was super tiny and young but ate two whole hotdogs. She still isn't very big, but another thing about cats, I filled her a new liter box with cat liter, she smelled it, jump in and took a leak. Dogs on the other hand shit and piss all over the house long before they're trained to shit and piss outside.
Click to expand...


I have been stung six times. Not to bad for adults, but kids can have issues. Cool that you had a scorpion guard cat. Wonder how many times he got it?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. That's pic is hilarious.
> 
> I'll vote for dogs anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like having hot dog turds in your hand every day? Or do you not have poop-n-scoop laws in Israel? (Which wouldn't surprise me, )
Click to expand...


My dogs don't poop when we're out on a walk.  They only poop at home in their own yard, which I clean up every day.  I use a small bucket and a gardening trowel, no need to have hot dog turds in my hand.

What I really hate is cleaning my six cat boxes every fucking day.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

For those of you saying cats are clean...that's actually bullshit.  They walk in dirty cat boxes and then walk all over the house.  I wouldn't call that clean.

Some dogs are smelly, I'll agree with that.  But some aren't.  Like my Dobermans.  They don't stink.  Neither do my minpins.  But the Chinese sharpei...does.


----------



## Esmeralda

gallantwarrior said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogs can't purr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I just met a pug who "purred" while I was petting her.
Click to expand...


That's because those dogs can't breath normally.


----------



## gallantwarrior

007 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat saved my life when I was an infant. I was born in Texas and the cat we had killed a scorpion in my crib. Since then I've always had at least one cat.
> 
> I don't like dogs, not much at all.
> 
> 5 reasons I hate dogs:
> 
> 1. They smell. I can smell a dog in a house the minute I step inside.
> 2. The big ones often drool, yuck!
> 3. They demand attention, you need to walk them, etc.
> 4. They bark.
> 5. They try to lick your face. Again, yuck!
> 
> 5 great things about cats:
> 
> 1. They are independent.
> 2. They hunt, it's cool to watch.
> 3. They are clean.
> 4. They go outside and entertain themselves.
> 5. They keep rodents away.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the places I lived in Apache Juntion/Phoenix, AZ had scorp's in it, and my cat killed a couple. I'd let him sleep on my bed because he'd see them if they ever climbed up on it. He woke me up twice in that bedroom before I finally moved out. Once he cornered a Scorpion by the dresser, and another time he was chasing an ultra fast moving spider called a Fox Scorpion. I got stung in that house too by a Scorpion that crawled up my chair and was crawling up my back. It stung my finger when I brushed it off. I got a little concerned and called the paramedics. At it turns out I must be one of the few that's immune to Scorpion stings. But the medics told me cats were the best defense anyone could have to scorpions because they also are immune to the sting, and will usually kill them.
> 
> The cat I have now came crawling out of the weeds late one night at a camp fire I was having. She was starved and smelled the hotdogs cooking. She was super tiny and young but ate two whole hotdogs. She still isn't very big, but another thing about cats, I filled her a new liter box with cat liter, she smelled it, jump in and took a leak. Dogs on the other hand shit and piss all over the house long before they're trained to shit and piss outside.
Click to expand...


Another great reason to live in Alaska...no scorpions!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Kooshdakhaa said:


> For those of you saying cats are clean...that's actually bullshit.  They walk in dirty cat boxes and then walk all over the house.  I wouldn't call that clean.
> 
> Some dogs are smelly, I'll agree with that.  But some aren't.  Like my Dobermans.  They don't stink.  Neither do my minpins.  But the Chinese sharpei...does.



I imagine a Sharpei has a lot of the same problems as a Basset hound.  Friends of mine have always had Bassets and the dogs always have skin infections and fungus and all kinds of nastiness because of all that extra skin and the wrinkles.


----------



## 007

earlycuyler said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat saved my life when I was an infant. I was born in Texas and the cat we had killed a scorpion in my crib. Since then I've always had at least one cat.
> 
> I don't like dogs, not much at all.
> 
> 5 reasons I hate dogs:
> 
> 1. They smell. I can smell a dog in a house the minute I step inside.
> 2. The big ones often drool, yuck!
> 3. They demand attention, you need to walk them, etc.
> 4. They bark.
> 5. They try to lick your face. Again, yuck!
> 
> 5 great things about cats:
> 
> 1. They are independent.
> 2. They hunt, it's cool to watch.
> 3. They are clean.
> 4. They go outside and entertain themselves.
> 5. They keep rodents away.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the places I lived in Apache Juntion/Phoenix, AZ had scorp's in it, and my cat killed a couple. I'd let him sleep on my bed because he'd see them if they ever climbed up on it. He woke me up twice in that bedroom before I finally moved out. Once he cornered a Scorpion by the dresser, and another time he was chasing an ultra fast moving spider called a Fox Scorpion. I got stung in that house too by a Scorpion that crawled up my chair and was crawling up my back. It stung my finger when I brushed it off. I got a little concerned and called the paramedics. At it turns out I must be one of the few that's immune to Scorpion stings. But the medics told me cats were the best defense anyone could have to scorpions because they also are immune to the sting, and will usually kill them.
> 
> The cat I have now came crawling out of the weeds late one night at a camp fire I was having. She was starved and smelled the hotdogs cooking. She was super tiny and young but ate two whole hotdogs. She still isn't very big, but another thing about cats, I filled her a new liter box with cat liter, she smelled it, jump in and took a leak. Dogs on the other hand shit and piss all over the house long before they're trained to shit and piss outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been stung six times. Not to bad for adults, but kids can have issues. Cool that you had a scorpion guard cat. Wonder how many times he got it?
Click to expand...

I watched him pawing at scorpions, obviously hitting the stinger, and he never flinched. He'd play with it and eventually kill it.


----------



## ima

Esmeralda said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, dogs can't purr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I just met a pug who "purred" while I was petting her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because those dogs can't breath normally.
Click to expand...


...and they're FUCKIN' UGLY!!!!!!


----------



## AquaAthena

rightwinger said:


> A dog actually knows its name and will come when called



So will my cat. 

But I don't compare dogs to cats. It makes as much sense as comparing apples to oranges. All are wonderful in their own way and according to our own perceptions.


----------



## Esmeralda

AquaAthena said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dog actually knows its name and will come when called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will my cat.
> 
> But I don't compare dogs to cats. It makes as much sense as comparing apples to oranges. All are wonderful in their own way and according to our own perceptions.
Click to expand...


Agree on both counts.  My cat knew his name and would come when called, at least sometimes, if he was in the mood.   

And there is definitely, imo, no reason to compare dogs and cats, they are both wonderful in their own ways.


----------



## ima

Dogs were originally allowed to hang around people in case the folks got hungry.


----------



## Jarlaxle

ABikerSailor said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog never did this, nor humped anything nor dragged her ass on the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two female Dobemans have never humped anything, dragged their ass on the carpet or drooled on the carpet.  They are magnificent creatures, far outshining any cat I've ever owned.  And I currently have seven cats, by the way.
> 
> The Chinese sharpei I rescued off the street drags her ass on the carpet and drools.   Thankfully, she doesn't hump anything.  I don't like her much, but like I said I rescued her off the street.  No one else was bothering to help her.  If I had to choose between her and my cats, though, I would pick any one of my cats over her.
> 
> Both my male minpin and my female minpin mix do hump things.  They are both rescues, both fixed. They also drag their butts on the carpet occasionally, though not nearly as much as the sharpei.  They do not drool.
> 
> So it depends on the dog.
> 
> None of my dogs puke as much as the cats do.  Nor do they make a point of walking across my path when I'm coming down the stairs or rushing about doing chores.  Nor do they jump on me in the middle of the night and give me an anxiety attack.  Nor do they get up on the kitchen counters and the dining table.
> 
> : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to know how to keep your cats from jumping up on the counters and dining table?
> 
> Get a squirt gun.  Entertaining for you, and it teaches the cat to not jump on things in a very gentle manner, because the worst that happens to them is they get wet.
> 
> Trust me, it works, I've trained many a cat that way.
Click to expand...


I tried that with Maya...it worked...the opposite of how it should have.  Maya loves water...she would badger me until I squirted her again.  Maya is WEIRD.


----------

